# Standard Liege vs  RAEC Mons BELGIUM JUPILER PRO LEAGUE



## Cherry0831 (Jan 26, 2012)

Standard Liege vs  RAEC Mons BELGIUM JUPILER PRO LEAGUE 12 BET  online sports betting 1/27 3:30AM GMT+8 

Standard Liege has remained unbeaten on home field and with edge in past record. On the other hand, RAEC Bergen Mons isn't a match with Standard Liege in strength and didnt' do well on away field. This match RAEC Bergen Mons may be in danger on away field.








1*x2 odds offered in 12--BET
*
Standard Liege 1.45
RAEC Mons 7.19
Draw 3.98


----------

